# Point Of Two Can?



## flanbos (19/10/04)

hey all

im havent beenm brewing for a hell of a long time but lately i have been reading a bit about people doing a 2 can screamer. usieng the el cheapo coles kits..

im just curious what is the point exactly of usieng the two cans, more alchohol?

any help would be great

cheers


----------



## RobW (19/10/04)

Hi Flanbos

The second can is a substitute for the kilo of sugar the kit manufacturer recommends and should result in a better beer. Be aware that the bitterness will be increased because you are doubling the amount of hops you would normally get. You can use unhopped dry or liquid malt extract instead if you want.


----------



## sluggerdog (19/10/04)

so doing a 2 can would be similar to doing 1 coles can and 1 can of liquid malt???


----------



## RobW (19/10/04)

Yep - except for the bitterness levels.


----------



## flanbos (19/10/04)

ahhhhhhhhhh i see

thanks heaps mate, have u ever tried it, is it worht it?


----------



## RobW (19/10/04)

Not with 2 kit cans but others on this list have. Depends how cheap you can get the kits I guess.


----------



## Tallgum (19/10/04)

As a kit brewer for 2 years I have found that kits bought from supermarket shelves are preety ordinary , Did a two can brew once and not too flash, buy a decent kit brom your HBS {Heritage range, Morgans,Muntons] Add 1 to 1 1/2kg of good dry malt extract {I use Muntons] , buy a good yeast {Saflager or Safale}, 20 gr of cascade hop pellets for dry hopping ,brew at right temp and you should get good results using kits. What you put into it is what you get out of it. :chug: Cheers


----------



## barfridge (19/10/04)

Because of the double hopping effect, kits with low hop levels are most popular as toucan brews. I'm about to do one with 2 cans of the coopers stout, and a few other bits and pieces


----------



## nonicman (19/10/04)

If you get really cheap cans ($1-$2 as was posted a few days or so ago) at least your're not wasting a good unhopped malt ($5-$12 in 1-2 kilo packeting) on a bad kit. I've had good and bad results but none were tipped out. :chug:


----------



## sosman (19/10/04)

Tallgum said:


> ... buy a decent kit brom your HBS {Heritage range, Morgans,Muntons]...


 I have only ever tried one kit from the Heritage range, the heritage lager. It was without doubt, the crappiest kit brew I ever made.


----------



## big d (19/10/04)

point of two can?
more aroma/intense double me up flavour/alcohol?
dunno still trying to work it out.must have been the flavour of the month on the grumpys forum.sure did get some feedback.
the only two can i admire is spelt? :unsure: toucan and its a colourful bird probably on the verge of extiction.  

cheers
big d


----------



## Kai (19/10/04)

I did the heritage lager when it first came out, wasn't very impressed.
Also had a bit of a failure with the sparkling but that might have ben my fault.


----------



## Gout (19/10/04)

i am not a fan of the coopers lagers in general

that said a mate brewes only coopers lager, with a body dry mix, i think its olny dextrose and malt, but i tell ya his turns out dam nice, somewhat dry and light body but hell clean and easy to drink 

He normally has about 20 slabs of stock built up, so it gets time to age


----------



## Tallgum (19/10/04)

Ive had some success with Heritage lager if you add to it , used Saflager yeast, additional hops and brewed in winter at low temp, then dry hop with cascade. Got highly commended at the Noosa country show.


----------



## warb (19/10/04)

ill add 2 cans to the coles shopping list, lets see what happens.....


----------



## Jazman (19/10/04)

why would u waste your time with a two can let the mad brewer out of you and use some grain


----------



## warb (19/10/04)

good call, i agree, ill be there one day, ill add a mill to the coles shopping list


----------



## Batz (19/10/04)

The Noosa country show in Pomona Tallgum?


----------



## big d (19/10/04)

ive heard on the brewline its up there amongst the great ones.


----------



## Guran (21/10/04)

Waste of time, really - unless you find really cheap tins and don't mind compromising on quality.


----------



## Tallgum (21/10/04)

Batz said:


> The Noosa country show in Pomona Tallgum?


Yeh Batz thats the one, its held aroung Sept, not flash but a bit of fun. They have meeting about every 6 weeks at Pomona :chug: and share a few home brews.


----------



## tonydav (6/4/05)

For a bit of a "lark" I made a two can screamer a couple of weeks ago using the coles draught kit. Holy shit - the pucker factor made my face look more like a cats bum!! I think the bitterness level is moderating a bit now (or I'm getting used to it) but it's still very bitter.

On the positive though. I love the body and the flavour is great. I only made it up to 19L to use in a keg.

I'm wondering how this would compare with just adding 1.5kg of liquid malt or 1kg of dry malt? Obviously less bitter but I assume the body and flavour would be as good?

tony


----------



## Wortgames (6/4/05)

I did a few of them years ago, mostly when I lived in the sticks and relied on the local IGA for supplies. It beats sugar, and the extra 'hop' flavour a bonus. You can make a reasonable beer out of a couple of no name cans.

If you've got access to decent malt extract and hops its probably not such an attractive option.

Also, I used to use 3 cans and split it into 2 fermenters (from memory about 18L each). I think 2 cans for 19L is probably a bit much, hence the bitterness that tonydav found.


----------



## Beer Krout (7/4/05)

Just a note: 

I followed Olivers (of HomebrewandBeer.com fame) recipe #26 for Dockside Smoked Stout. This contains: 
1 can of Morgan's Stout Kit + 
1 can of Morgan's Smoked Kit 
Chucked in some WLP-004 Irish Ale Yeast. 
Bottle with 125g of brown sugar. 

Had my reservations when i poured the Smoked kit can into the fermenter. It smelled like burnt cigarettes. It will dilute, I told myself and prayed. 

And after only two weeks in the bottle, she's a ripper. 
Lovely creamy head from the lower measure of sugar. 
The smoke does not overwealm the dark grains. 
Very tasty.


----------

